# 3 wheeler, 4 wheeler, snowmoblie



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

Looking for something inexpensive to haul my gear on the ice. would a 3 wheeler work or a 2x4 4wheeler???? i know it depends on how much snow is on the lake. I know a snowmobile will work but you can only use that in the winter??????


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

First off you are only going to be able to haul your gear out on the ice during the winter! :lol:

Sleds are traditionally cheaper but ATV's are great when there's not a lot of snow but you don't need a ORV or Trail Permit sticker for a snowmobile thats being used for icefishing. What to get is gonna be a toss up depending on your location, conditions and areas you plan on fishing.


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

but a atv i can ride during the summer also. i know snowmobile would be the easiest to use fan cooled only but wondering more on how much of a pain atv 2x4 would be on the ice


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

You asked about an inexpesive way to get your stuff out on the ice, now you want something to drive during summer too? 

Yes, IMO the best all around, year round application would be a 4 wheeler and if you can't afford a 4X4 chains on the rear of a 2X4 would get you by under less than ideal conditions but I can tell you while on my sled I've stopped and helped plenty of 4X4 ATV's out of the deeper snow/slush on Houghton Lake.


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

Yes i did say that LOL Now if you had enough snow down here to ride during the winter a snowmobile might be worth it...LOL.....


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

It sure isnt winter like it used around down here that's for sure! :sad:

If you're going to be using it primarly down around your area a quad would nice and yes, you could run it pretty much year round. Another thought though, around here and most places upnorth I can get away with running a sled down dirt/secondary roads over to the lake, not sure that would be the case with an ATV?


----------



## Garrettsdad (Dec 28, 2010)

Bought a Suzuki ozark(250 2x4) nice and light for the ice.... I've owned it 4 yrs and its only been on the ice the first year I owned it. Maybe this year....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jasomx6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I just picked up a Yamaha three wheeler for pulling my ice shanty out on the lake this year. My brother use to use his for everything from dragging deer out of the woods to getting around on the lake ice fishing and it was a beast. He had the big bubble tires on it so don't know if that made a huge difference or not. I hope mine works well since ice fishing the only reason I really got it. I'll know how well it works in the next week or so here with these temps so I'll try to find this post in a week or so.


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

cool. still trying to make up my mind on what to get......LOL


----------



## IMessWitYerHead (Jan 4, 2009)

I have a 1989 polaris big boss 6 wheeler with mud bug tires. Works great in winter and summer


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

Nothing beats a sled if you gotta jump any cracks!

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Where you fishing? A quad would have made it out on the bay with us last year zero times. I grabbed a 98' indy 500 in near perfect condition last year for 900$. 
Couple mods and this year I'm set.

Here fishy fishy..


----------



## jsmith2232 (Jan 4, 2006)

First choice obviously would be 4x4 quad but I had an old Honda 200s trike with a set of wooly booger tires that got thru deep snow way better than my 2wd Honda 416 ex that was built to the hill and had beefy tires. So based on my choice of owning all 3 I'd rank them
1. 4x4 Atv
2. 3 Wheeler
3. 2wd Atv

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Runaway2 (Jan 25, 2013)

FishKilla419 said:


> Where you fishing? A quad would have made it out on the bay with us last year zero times. I grabbed a 98' indy 500 in near perfect condition last year for 900$.
> Couple mods and this year I'm set.
> 
> Here fishy fishy..


I made it out on the bay last year with my quad once. And i will NEVER take a quad or 3 wheeler out there ever again. Almost put my quad through the ice. It was dangerous to say the least. A sled is ideal and thats all my crew and i will be taking out from here on out.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

I am not ready to fish the bay yet LOL..... still learning the river....mainly inland lakes...... snowmobile want a 2 up so the son can ride as well, but know nothing about what is a good sled and a good price. Thinking a 4 wheeler 4x4 because i can use it all yr long but cost is more then i want to spend......


----------



## Runaway2 (Jan 25, 2013)

shawnfire said:


> I am not ready to fish the bay yet LOL..... still learning the river....mainly inland lakes...... snowmobile want a 2 up so the son can ride as well, but know nothing about what is a good sled and a good price. Thinking a 4 wheeler 4x4 because i can use it all yr long but cost is more then i want to spend......


How much are you willing to spend?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

$500-$
1400


----------



## Quad82 (May 8, 2012)

I have a studded 4X4 quad for down here and when the snow is light. But they are limited. It wasn't worth crap last year up north. We got so much snow that there was a lot of slush between the snow and ice. The quads would hang up on their frames. Plus like already said, they don't cross cracks very well. This year, I bought a used sled for the Bay and heavy snow.


----------



## Runaway2 (Jan 25, 2013)

shawnfire said:


> $500-$
> 1400


You can buy a very nice used quad or snowmobile for $1400! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

i am looking LOL


----------



## Runaway2 (Jan 25, 2013)

shawnfire said:


> i am looking LOL


Haha im lookin for u too. Any particular brand??


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

looking for a 2 up snowmobile i think that will be my choice and looking for a trailer


----------



## Runaway2 (Jan 25, 2013)

shawnfire said:


> looking for a 2 up snowmobile i think that will be my choice and looking for a trailer


Two ups are a little more expensive usually. There is a touring ski-doo for sale by my house im not sure if the trailer comes with it but i can check for you and give u a price tomorrow


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

one in bay city 1995 Skidoo Grand Touring 580 two up.but i put a 583 might be the one


----------



## Swampstud (Jul 17, 2013)

I got an old honda 250sx because my buddy had a big red. We could pretty much go anywhere with it, once there was 8+in of watery slush on turk lake, while we couldnt hual gear, we drove out made a path to clear slush and then hualed the gear. Otherwise unless theres 10-12inches of snow id grab a honda big red and put studs in all tires, it dramatticaly makes a difference in steering...


----------



## cityboy2977 (Jul 27, 2009)

4x4 quad for down state, sled for anything north of Mt. Pleasant.

there is no 100% correct answer to your question though. guess it depends on what ya want. 
was on Lk. St. Claire last year on a buds quads. still ran into some issues...on ice ya gotta go slow or you lose traction(but kinda fun slippin n slidin) and in the thick snow(drifts) ya might get stuck even with 4x4.
its a sled all the way for me up here.


----------



## ssminnow (Apr 1, 2011)

Got a 4x4 quad and a sled. If i had to chose one for ice fishing, it would be the sled. The sled is studded and i make sure the carbide on the skis are in good shape. Non studded track sucks on glare ice. 

Quad is easier to load/unload, has reverse, can operate in/near parking areas with no snow, etc. 

However, sled handles much better on glare ice, in deep snow, slush, and stops and accelerates much better.

Overall, sled i think will be your best choice for ice fishing. Just make sure it has studs and good carbide.


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, thinking sled as well just looking for the right one now LOL.... I was told you can ride 2 people on almost any sled is this correct.


----------



## DetroitIron (Dec 4, 2003)

I have a 1985 Honda Big Red Electric start 3-wheeler. I love it. It even floats!!! so if I go through the ice (which I try not to do), the thing will float. I use it all year, in summer, deer hunting in fall, plow my snow with it. Love it . If you can find one, go for it. Great machines, very durable and dependable .


----------



## Jigawhat (Dec 21, 2004)

shawnfire said:


> Thanks for the replies, thinking sled as well just looking for the right one now LOL.... I was told you can ride 2 people on almost any sled is this correct.


Correct.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

Jigawhat said:


> Correct.


Last I heard they were writing tickets for riding double on solo sleds.


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

still trying to find the answer to can you ride 2 people on a normal sled (not a 2 up) some spots say yes others say no


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/SnowmobileRegs_268169_7.pdf

Here's a link to the Michigan Snowmobile Regulations and I didnt see anything specific to this question.

Unlike the sleds from the 60's/70's and even early 80's most of todays sleds are designed more towards one person but I dont think its illegal to operate one with two people. Two ups are designed to be operated with two people. In both cases a rider on the sled has to wear a helmet. If you are pulling a sled/sleigh the riders (*although it would be suggested) are not required by law to wear a helmet.

I do know in the case of an ATV that you cannot leagally operate one with two (or more) people unless it is it was designed for two or more.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

There are no laws in Michigan that prohibit someone from riding "two up" on a snowmobile, just for atv's. As long as you are driving safely and both have on helmets there should not be a problem. The only way you would get in trouble is if you were endangering the passenger or driving wrecklessly.


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

I sen a email to the DNR I to checked that site could not find anything, I will see what they say if they get back to me.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

DetroitIron said:


> I have a 1985 Honda Big Red Electric start 3-wheeler. I love it. It even floats!!! so if I go through the ice (which I try not to do), the thing will float. I use it all year, in summer, deer hunting in fall, plow my snow with it. Love it . If you can find one, go for it. Great machines, very durable and dependable .


They float, but upside down! Also I would look for a fan cooled machine, water cooled machine will overheat on glare ice. 

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Ya know I was once hauled out on the LSC by WalleyeMike on a small tiltbed trailer that he pulled with his big red 3 wheeler. It can be done, but at that time there was no snow on the ice and I thinkk he had chains on the wheeler too.


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

well i think i made my choice 2 indy classics mid 90's both 500's one with elet start and rev on it well maintained...... they been sitting for awhile so he is going to tear down the carbs and clean them before i buy them and confirm they both run strong... so in 2 weeks i should have some new toys for fishing LOL.... thank you all for your help


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

good choice, good luck.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

FishKilla419 said:


> Where you fishing? A quad would have made it out on the bay with us last year zero times. I grabbed a 98' indy 500 in near perfect condition last year for 900$.
> Couple mods and this year I'm set.
> 
> Here fishy fishy..



0 times? You must be fishing a different bay than me.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

msfcarp said:


> 0 times? You must be fishing a different bay than me.


I saw quads in cracks 2 of the trips out. I almost went in checking a crack(with spud) in front of the state park. On every trip there were groups of quads at the first major crack. I don't perch fish so when I drive all the way to the bay I plan on getting to my marks. Short of shallow water, Saginaw Bay is no place for a quad for this guy. 
When in doubt throttle out..

Here fishy fishy..


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

answer to riding 2 people on a one person snowmobile from the DNR
There is nothing in the snowmobile law that prohibits riding 2 people on a single person snowmobile. With that said, it is ultimately the drivers responsibility to ensure the safety of their passenger. Feel free to contact me directly if you have further questions. So i think this will clear it up.... for good


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

shawnfire said:


> answer to riding 2 people on a one person snowmobile from the DNR
> There is nothing in the snowmobile law that prohibits riding 2 people on a single person snowmobile. With that said, it is ultimately the drivers responsibility to ensure the safety of their passenger. Feel free to contact me directly if you have further questions. So i think this will clear it up.... for good


 
Sure wish they would have the same rule for atvs!


----------



## Jigawhat (Dec 21, 2004)

shawnfire said:


> answer to riding 2 people on a one person snowmobile from the DNR
> There is nothing in the snowmobile law that prohibits riding 2 people on a single person snowmobile. With that said, it is ultimately the drivers responsibility to ensure the safety of their passenger. Feel free to contact me directly if you have further questions. So i think this will clear it up.... for good


Thanks for following up. 
Only people you see being ticketed are the jackasses that act like fools buzzing around like it's the x-games out there. Be smart, where a helmet, and stay clear of others -- and you're all good. Enjoy the new toys.


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

i agree with the atv part main on the ice would be great, yup I think if your not doing 80mph on a snowmobile you will be just fine.

I hope I do enjoy them once i get them LOL. Ice is forming fast


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

FishKilla419 said:


> I saw quads in cracks 2 of the trips out. I almost went in checking a crack(with spud) in front of the state park. On every trip there were groups of quads at the first major crack. I don't perch fish so when I drive all the way to the bay I plan on getting to my marks. Short of shallow water, Saginaw Bay is no place for a quad for this guy.
> When in doubt throttle out..
> 
> Here fishy fishy..


I do not dispute in some cases a sled is a better choice, but you have got to pick your crossings. Some guys just don't know what to look for.


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

I have a 99 mxz440x for sale. Not even 3 hours on complete rebuild. 106 hp stock. 

1300$

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

